# Emma finals Europe - 2017



## LBaudio (Jan 9, 2009)

Here are pics from this years EMMA finals which was held in Salzburg Austria. Sorry for bad quality of pics...forgot to take camera with me so the Phone was the only and not the best choice since hall was quite dark...There are 7 posts with pics:

https://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=100011663021834


----------

